# One of my cockatiels flies into walls?



## animalloverabh (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi,

I have a problem that i am concerned about; my pied cockatiel ( Paulie) flies into walls. He is okay when flying normally, but as soon as my other cockatiel screams and starts flying, he starts to fly with him, and as soon as he tries to land, he realizes he is going to fast, and in the end goes too fast, tries to land, but flies into the wall instead? My other cockatiel (Dusty) is fine with landing, he might do the fast flying thing too, sometimes, but always manages to land. 
Any help appreciated,
Alanna.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would say my Taco is a bit clumsy on the landing which is why i semi clip so he don't injure himself


----------



## animalloverabh (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you, so this is normal?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yeh some birds are just clumsy ha ha


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

Probably needs more practice. Colbie was a clumsy flyer, but now she is starting to get the idea of landings.

If they get spooked though, their primary instinct is to get out of the area, landing is not a high priority haha.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

For the semi clip is it just the first two feathers? 
my Petrie is a crazy flier, i got him with wings clipped and it made me slightly sad but now i am realizing clipping may be the best for him. He was eyeing the door as my honey was going to leave for work. But he always flies fast and likes to crash land which frightens me.


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

Is Paulie a fairly young cockatiel?

Young tiels don't fly well or land well. 

My parent's 2nd oldest bird Casey we got from a breeder. (Way back when I was like 8 or 9. Which tells you something since I'm 28 now.) But when we first got him, it didn't matter if we left his flight feathers or we clipped them, he always to land on his tail and then bounce to his feet. Because of this his tail feathers all fell out and we called him stubby for a while.

He out grew that became a better flyer and learned to land as well and now has a full tail.

But as a general rule, young birds are bad at flying and are clumsy.


----------



## animalloverabh (Feb 24, 2010)

Valpo said:


> Is Paulie a fairly young cockatiel?
> 
> Young tiels don't fly well or land well.
> 
> ...


Well her is sort of young, compared to Casey, he is only a year old. Thanks, He has got better at flying these past couple of weeks, even though he was ill yesterday.


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

animalloverabh said:


> Well her is sort of young, compared to Casey, he is only a year old. Thanks, He has got better at flying these past couple of weeks, even though he was ill yesterday.


Yeah he's probably just young and needs practice. I might consider clipping his wings so he doesn't run into things but I think its fairly normal for them to be bad at flying at a young age.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

When i got cookie he flew straight up and hit the ceiling poor guy i had to clip him there and then


----------



## animalloverabh (Feb 24, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> When i got cookie he flew straight up and hit the ceiling poor guy i had to clip him there and then


My paulie does look just like cookie! i dont think i will clip his wings because he seems to have got better...


----------

